# Trading the NASDAQ Composite



## frx0 (12 August 2009)

Is it possible to trade the nasdaq composite via futures or cfds?


----------



## Timmy (12 August 2009)

Not the full mkt, but is the NASDAQ-100 any good to you?

NQ on the CME.


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2014)

Nice volume divergence on the NQ as well.....


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 February 2014)

CanOz said:


> Nice volume divergence on the NQ as well.....




Yeah no supply......


----------



## CanOz (27 February 2014)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah no supply......




Could be TH, i really don't want to take a bias...its always wrong when i do


----------

